
StageXL: fast and universal 2D rendering engine for HTML5 and Dart - wx196
https://github.com/bp74/StageXL
======
bp74
You can try more examples here:

[http://www.stagexl.org/samples/](http://www.stagexl.org/samples/)

And you can look at some source code examples here:

[https://github.com/bp74/StageXL_Samples](https://github.com/bp74/StageXL_Samples)

And StageXL also supports runtimes for Spine, Dragenbones, Flump, ...:

[https://github.com/bp74/StageXL_Spine](https://github.com/bp74/StageXL_Spine)

[https://github.com/bp74/StageXL_DragonBones](https://github.com/bp74/StageXL_DragonBones)

[https://github.com/bp74/StageXL_Flump](https://github.com/bp74/StageXL_Flump)

[https://github.com/bp74/StageXL_BitmapFont](https://github.com/bp74/StageXL_BitmapFont)

------
fuck_dang
This is pretty cool! Being able to use Dart easily and comfortable will go a
long way I think.

Especially with new things like the Flutter toolkit for mobile apps, it'll be
nice to have something like StageXL for porting those games to browser or from
the browser to apps, etc.

Dart gives me the feeling that it'll be easy to port my code to another
platform later. Nice and simple, but plenty fast enough and with good lang
features.

I'm on a Chromebook, and none of the performance demos seem to work... nothing
renders or happens at all

------
mkesper
StageXL started as an easy migration path for Adobe Flash developers and their
products to HTML5. Therefore StageXL provides the same display list API you
may have used in Flash for many years. Furthermore the Dart programming
language is easy to use for everyone who is familiar with ActionScript.

~~~
talmand
CreateJS is the same concept but with Javascript.

~~~
bp74
Yes, CreateJS was one of the first libraries providing a Flash display list in
HTML5. But CreateJS uses the Canvas2D api and a very limited WebGL
implementation. StageXL provides much more features with full WebGL support.

~~~
talmand
You are indeed correct, but I fail to see what WebGL support has to do with
pointing out another library that uses the Flash display list concept. I
wasn't saying one was better than the other.

------
bshimmin
It does pretty well on the always-entertaining bunny benchmark!
[http://www.stagexl.org/samples/bunny_bench/](http://www.stagexl.org/samples/bunny_bench/)
(You'll want to click and hold because clicking to try and get the FPS below
60 soon gets tedious.)

I always found the Display List in Flash to be a pleasant thing to work with.

~~~
bp74
There is also an updated version of this benchmark:
[http://www.stagexl.org/example/benchmark/bunny_mark/](http://www.stagexl.org/example/benchmark/bunny_mark/)

------
markdog12
Using this to port games from Flash. Would highly recommend.

------
sounddesignz
Sneak Peek on a StageXL framework I am working on:
[http://rockdot.sounddesignz.com/template/](http://rockdot.sounddesignz.com/template/)

Screen Management + Responsive Layouts + Material Design UI library + Spring
Application Context (IoC/DI) + MVC/Commands + Physics + Google API + Facebook
API + whatnot.

To kind of prove that the Dart2JS compiler is amazing: What you see comes in
230KiB gzipped.

Also make sure to check out the button to the upper right. If it does magic,
you're on WebGL.

Github: [https://github.com/blockforest/rockdot-
generator](https://github.com/blockforest/rockdot-generator)

------
leeoniya
would be fun to port Portal 2D:
[http://portal.wecreatestuff.com/](http://portal.wecreatestuff.com/)

